

Ask HN: How do you guys follow posts on HN? - felipebrnd

I was wondering how do you guys follow posts on HN, like when someone reply your comment or when you post a story and people comment on it.
======
chrisbridgett
I just check
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=<your](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=<your)
username> from time to time. I'm sure there are more elegant solutions, but it
works for me as a light HN user.

------
t0
I recently started using <http://hnnotify.com/>.

------
ColinWright
<http://www.hnnotify.com>

